# Bob Beers April Slotcar show



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe it is on the 20 of April..Can anyone confirm this for me..If so I will be there with some blow out deals..It is always at the Hilton in Melville Long Island New York on Route 110
Thanks Steve​


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes Bob Beers next show is April 20.The Super Bowl show was huge.350 people came through the doors.This will be the New York area's last show till the fall.Bring lots of cash. Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> This will be the New York area's last show till the fall.Bring lots of cash. Tom


Tom,
I hate to correct my elders, but I believe there is a Parsippany show scheduled in May. I think that will be the last show in the area until at least October.

Attend both shows if you get the chance.

Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I stand somewhat corrected Joe,but do you know anyone who lives on Long Island,N.Y. that travels to Parsippany.Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I stand somewhat corrected Joe,but do you know anyone who lives on Long Island,N.Y. that travels to Parsippany.Tom


 No I don't. However, I don't know where most guys are traveling from.

Unfortunately, Conn. and NJ get swept up in the "New York Area" label, so when you say that, people probably assume you mean NY-NJ-Conn.

Those of us with New York City sitting between us and Long Island find our way to Long Island, although the trip can be brutal. So I would hope that some on Long Island, Staten Island, New York state and Conn. make the trip to Parsippany.

Joe


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

I have not seen anything about the parsippany show yet..Pete's show is usaually listed in Buds site..I have not sen it there..I usaually do that show as well..
Steve


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi Tom,
We attended the May Parsipanny show from L.I. Bought a Bob H. Thrillustration that
Henry H. graciously autographed. I was out of state for the Super bowl show, but will see you there in April.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers April 20 Show Is Being Sponsored By Auto World.the First 300 People That Come Into The Show Will Be Getting A Free Gift.bob Also Said They Would Be Giving Different Prize's During The Show.BOB Didn't Elaborate But Usually The Only Thing You Get For Free Is Abuse.the Super Bowl Show Was Great And There Is No Reason That This Show Won't Follow.see You There.Tom


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm going but i hope Bob isn't giving away super 3s.Is Tom Lowe coming?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

No I DON'T THINK THEY ALLOW PUBLIC LYNCHINGS AT THE HOTEL


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve F said:


> I have not seen anything about the parsippany show yet..Pete's show is usaually listed in Buds site..I have not sen it there..I usaually do that show as well..
> Steve


 I saw Pete at the Aberdeen show and he confirmed the May show for Parsippany is on. I believe the date is May 18th.

Joe


----------

